# box joints



## oldretiredguy (Aug 16, 2011)

[HI
I am new to the Router forum-- just registered a few minutes ago

I am looking for a jig for cutting box joints with my router or on a table saw?
Thanks
ORG


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Barrie! I think that I may have a web site for You. Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue This will show You the Oak Park one! I hope it helps! I would watch the video, and look around on this site, It sponsers the forum! I'll be back a BIT LATER


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Are box joints easy to make with the oak park spacers?

KR


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

They may be easier. I have had others say so! I was more interested to have You play it and see that it has all the spaces and the part equal, in other words. Your bit would be i/4 in, for 1/4 in. finger joints. Your pin that is on fence is 1/4 inch The distance is also 1/4 inch. I have made My own. and I think it is very good. On the table saw, the same holds true. The 1/4 in finger is cut 1/4 in in 1/4 in. increments. 1/4, 1/4/ 1/4. Or any size You want. A 1/2 in. is: 1/2 by 1/2 by 1/2 in. and a new jig is needed for each size. The best thing You could do is run a search on the forum. A majority of folks made one, or bought one. You can search the Internet also. You will find lots of them, That way You can choose which one You like. Hope this helps


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

Man I may just suck at using a router but I tried two different jig even made my own from plans I seen online and honestly it was more trouble than its worth, a dado set and a table saw will make them in minutes and the home made jig is fool proof and works every time dead on and honestly felt 100x safer to me anyway the piece slides on a simple sled and is extremely easy to adjust where as with the router it felt like it was trying to rip the piece out of my hands.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*I have this one.*

It's from Peachtree. I've only played around with it a bit, and it seems to be really easy to use. Other's here have it also, and may have more experience with it. Multi-Joint Spacing System


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

oldretiredguy said:


> [HI
> I am new to the Router forum-- just registered a few minutes ago
> 
> I am looking for a jig for cutting box joints with my router or on a table saw?
> ...



Firstly, welcome to the forum.

Secondly, I also recommend the Oak Park spacer (box joint) jigs.
There are very easy to use, accurate and can be used on any router table using a ply base.

Another member has posted on using the spacers without using an Oak Park table.

On of my very early posts also show this method.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Oak Park jigs work very well. They are made from polyurethane and the wood glides over them. You can usually buy all 3 sizes for about $50 and that is the best price I have seen. There is an advantage to using this type of jig: you can make an angled push block and cut your box joints on an angle far easier than with other styles of jigs. For the best results use a solid carbide spiral up cut bit with these jigs.

Kelly: This is the easiest way I have seen to make box joints; one set and you will be a pro.


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

This is the one I use on my table saw costs $0 for wood its all made from scraps and took about 10 minutes to make and took around 2 minutes to fine tune for a perfect fit every time and no need to buy a bunch of bits and jigs and bushings all you need is a dado set which most woodworkers have anyway.

Only thing I changed about their plan was I used 1/2" ply for the bottom of the sled instead of 3/4 so I could have a higher depth of cut for thicker boxes.










Dedicated Sled Delivers Perfect Finger Joints - Fine Woodworking Tip


----------



## blindpig (Jun 22, 2011)

If you'd like to see a realy interesting box joint jig check out this guy's site.
woodgears.ca
Let me know what you think....
Don


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

That guy is a genius type of fellow. How hard would it be to build that one I wonder. It is pretty cool.


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

looks over complicated with no real advantage over the bare bones jig that will produce the exact same quality of joint.


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree but I think think he is somewhat of a genius. Or clever.

BJ, I think I read something from you in a post sometime ago about box joints. Do you make them and if you do how?

KR


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Made up one of these several years ago.

Box Joint Jig: Plans & Hardware Kit

I went ahead and picked up the plan/hardware kit to save the time needed to scrounge around for the bits and pieces. You can pay a fee to download the plans only if you can't find a set for "free"

I modified it some to for easy mounting to an Incra miter gauge for use on table saw, works well once you get the feel for how snug to make the adjustable indexer (which has some flex to it).


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi KR

I have Many,Many box joint jigs and have tried out many as well and the one that works the best for me is the OP one(s) it's so simple to setup and use  out of all the jigs OP puts out it's the best one..so many people try and make a box joint jig and use them, many just one time and than put it on the wall, but it's a pain to setup them up, they just don't get it but with the OP it's so easy and simple ..


=========



Kelly Rittgers said:


> I agree but I think think he is somewhat of a genius. Or clever.
> 
> BJ, I think I read something from you in a post sometime ago about box joints. Do you make them and if you do how?
> 
> KR


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

That is what I thought. That father son team make it look easy on a video clip. The father seems to like a hammer for fine adjustments. I wonder if he ever adjusts the son with it.

KR


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

hahahahahahahahaha most dad's do use a tool on them now and then hahahaha. I don't use a tool on them I just tell them pull my finger and that makes the fine adjustments real easy and quick.. 


===



Kelly Rittgers said:


> That is what I thought. That father son team make it look easy on a video clip. The father seems to like a hammer for fine adjustments. I wonder if he ever adjusts the son with it.
> 
> KR


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I use the Incra Ultra. Fine , precise, accurate fast.


----------



## bobswodshop (Aug 20, 2011)

I have tried many home made jigs and still turn to the tablesaw/dado jig I made from plans out of I believe shop notes but not sure. If I can find it, I will let you know for sure. As for the comercially available jigs, I have not tried them due to my cheapness.
May try one at some point.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I think if You would take a look at the Oak Park box joint jig video, You would see the simplicity of the jig! It works better than most. Shop has some very good jigs, and other content. I understand that the jig works well, How ;ong is the set-up?


----------



## 603Country (Dec 1, 2010)

My box joint jig is very similar to the one shown in the above note. I made a couple of them before I finally got serious and built a good one. It took about a day of building and tinkering (and cussing) before I got it just right, but now I love it. And...since I don't use it that often, once I found the exact combination of stacked dado blades and shims, I wrote that in ink on the box joint jig. Now I can set up and cut fairly quickly. It doesn't really work any better than my Porter Cable dovetail/box joint jig, but it is quicker to set up and since it's for the table saw, my dust control is far better.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Once you use the best you will trash the rest, just from a user of the OP jig.  by the way it's for the right hand or the left hand person that's a real plus.. 

It's so good many have got on the band wagon and now make and sell copies of it..

see the bottom of the web page below, for just one of them..
Fast Joint Precision Joinery System

======
======


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kirk

Here's a easy way to control the chips and the router dust with the OP jigs..
The last two pictures are b/4 I setup the vac. port.

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/6913-wooden-hinges.html

========



603Country said:


> My box joint jig is very similar to the one shown in the above note. I made a couple of them before I finally got serious and built a good one. It took about a day of building and tinkering (and cussing) before I got it just right, but now I love it. And...since I don't use it that often, once I found the exact combination of stacked dado blades and shims, I wrote that in ink on the box joint jig. Now I can set up and cut fairly quickly. It doesn't really work any better than my Porter Cable dovetail/box joint jig, but it is quicker to set up and since it's for the table saw, my dust control is far better.


----------



## 603Country (Dec 1, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Kirk
> 
> Here's a easy way to control the chips and the router dust with the OP jigs..
> The last two pictures are b/4 I setup the vac. port.
> ...


Yes, I can see that it'd work fine. I've got a nice router table with good dust collection. Still, I'm really happy with using the table saw for the box joint cutting. The dado blades cut more quickly than the router bits do, and use of a backing board (thin plywood) keeps tearout to practically zero. And even more important is it's easy and relatively fast with the table saw, and my learning process is complete - thank goodness. But thanks very much for the suggestion. I might give it a try when I'm between projects.


----------



## Burke (Sep 8, 2011)

Mike Wingate said:


> I use the Incra Ultra. Fine , precise, accurate fast.


Mike, that is a beautiful box you have made there. Very nice. 

Burke


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

BJ-Did you once write a big thread on how to make the attachment for the Oak Park Spacer? If you did I will look at it tonight. Off to make a living.

KR


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi KR

I think you are talking about the one below 

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/3543-deluxe-push-block.html

==========



Kelly Rittgers said:


> BJ-Did you once write a big thread on how to make the attachment for the Oak Park Spacer? If you did I will look at it tonight. Off to make a living.
> 
> KR


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks BJ. I was willing to search for it but you made it easy. 

I don't want to be babied.

Great push block.

KR


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi KR

You're Welcome and thank you , the easy way and fast for me is to go to the items that I have started. (posted)

Router Forums - View Profile: bobj3
http://www.routerforums.com/search.php?searchid=601209
==========


Kelly Rittgers said:


> Thanks BJ. I was willing to search for it but you made it easy.
> 
> I don't want to be babied.
> 
> ...


----------

